# It's raining greenish yellow BBs



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

Well last Friday I decided to take the family and friend on my boat rather than always using his. The wind is great, the sun is hot without out a doubt and it is time to pull the main sail out or (unfurle) it.

And then there is a shout "It is raining green BBs". I thought over the past few weeks someone was taking target practice at my French Boat with their Airsoft.

NO, after a call to the Dealer who says on Monday we will go see her. I find that it is in deed the bearings falling out of the TOP of the Main Furler. What would be better luck than have planned all year to go on my summer 2 week voyage just at the time when I understand the mast must be struck, after the new parts are plucked.

So no Jody we won't be racing on the Child Thursday. Oh joy to think the sails have been used a total of ten times in their life. 

On the bright side, the salt crud will die in the lake, I would take.

Happy Sailing! Just to think I got a note in the mail today asking me to fill out a survey on the boat. Well lets see, the first question says: "How satisfied are you with [email protected]@@@@@@@? What should I say?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Bummer Marc - major bummer... on the brighter side (well maybe not really), at least you didn't go out on the two-week trip and discover that your main was stuck in the unfurled position.. 

Let me know if you need a hand getting her into the locks, a day advance notice is all I need to make sure I have no appointments. Pity again too - was really looking forward to crewing on your boat (its so much simpler to sail! )

Again - you and Max are again welcome to come out for the race on mine. Although I can understand not wanting to be near a sailboat after the BB incident. Good luck - and hope they expedite the repair procedure (and if it is CSR that it is going to - make them aware of the trip, they'll do their best to tackle everything promptly).


----------



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

The truth, It is going to take 7 days after it gets to CSR after the special parts arrive.

That totals more than the 14 days I took from work. I should get it back in time for me to go to work.

It sounds like I will have to buy tickets to the east coast instead and pay for a hotel. Why own a new boat?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

skyellab said:


> *Why own a new boat?:*mad:


Bummer dude....VERY sorry to hear about this....what awful timing.

I feel the same way about cars..I like letting someone else work out the bugs.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Ouch. Another reason to avoid buying a roller-furler main. We moored near one this past week and were bothered by the whistling (howling?) noise that the extra-wide slot makes in any kind of breeze. Rigging a Dutchman or Lazy-Jack system would be less prone to mechanical failure, and would also allow for a sail that would set and perform better. I raced a boat with an in-mast roller-furler main for 635 miles (Newport-Bermuda) and by fussing with it constantly we were able to have it set properly for the wind speed and angle for about a half hour over the entire trip. Perhaps this is God's way of telling you to rethink your mainsail handling system.


----------



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually it was just the slider in the boom which was a EASY fix. I have sailed many different set ups and find that the main really is not your power of the boat but it does help. The set up where the wind can spill through the bottom helps for speed and allows me to mold it into an efficient wing. You are flying on the water the same way a plane flies through the air. It is a wing. One you can adjust.

As far as sound that does not make sense what you are saying. It takes resistance to make a harmonic sound. The shrouds can do that but the mast is shaped differently and not an efficient harmonic tool. 

But then again you did spent 130 hours experiencing what you did so you must be right. I still like my set up and it did great last night in the race. Sort of flew past a great majority.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Furlers on mains? Is that like extra hulls, hybrid powerboat / sailboat design or something?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Tenuki-

What's wrong with extra hulls??? The polynesians were exploring the south Pacific using sailboats with extra hulls years before the monohulls were able to do anything similar. 


tenuki said:


> Furlers on mains? Is that like extra hulls, hybrid powerboat / sailboat design or something?


----------

